# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Touring Eastern Europe

## Jim Kelly-Evans

Greetings from Poland! We just left Warsaw headed for Krakow, then on to Budapest by rail. We're taking a river cruise on the lower Danube from Budapest to Bucharest. The weather is pleasant here, and the sights are delightful!
P1220161.jpg
P1220181.jpg
P1220189.jpg

----------


## amyb

I love when you guys travel and share your photos.  Your trip sounds wonderful, Jim and Dan.

Thanks for letting us hitch a ride and see the world through your eyes.

----------


## NancySC

We did 4th river cruise with Tauck in April, Budapest to Prague, great spring weather, crowds yes but not as in summer.  Loved all the cities & towns, great way to travel isn't it ? Thanks for pix...not underwater !

----------


## GramChop

Yay, the dashing duo are on the road (or river) again!  Thank you SO much for allowing us to tag along on your wonderful travels, gentlemen.

----------


## GMP62

Lovely shots! Sounds like a great trip...thanks for sharing!

----------


## cec1

Beautiful . . . colors really pop!

----------


## NancySC

Had good dinner at Cafe Kor in Budapest, all locals + us & another couple weren't.  Fun, good, nr the Kempinski, also did night time tuk tuk tour for an hour +, ooh the lights on both sides of the river !  try it if you can.  Enjoy your river trip.

----------


## stbartshopper

Many people probably know this-

* Budapest, the capital of Hungary, is really two cities: Buda and Pest. Built by the Celts in the first century B.C., Budapest was originally called Ak Ink,meaning "spring rich in water."

it will be interesting to see which city you enjoy more-*

----------


## julianne

Jim---following along with you guys on your trips has been delightful. Your photos and descriptions bring me into the moment. Thanks!...and enjoy your travel adventures!

----------


## stbartshopper

Your photos as always are wonderful!

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Thanks everyone, for the nice comments. In Budapest we went for the dining gold splurging on a lavish multi-course lunch at Gundel. Then we boarded the Amadeus Queen for our trip downstream. Yesterday we visited Croatia, today we're in Belgrade, Serbia. It's 90 degrees here! Luckily the one year old ship has a pool. As always there are more photos and descriptions on our blog http://hardtoport.blogspot.com

P1220289.jpg

P1220292.jpg

----------


## NancySC

You sure did, hope it was great, looked beautiful at Gundel !  enjoy the cruise !

----------

